# Dog gained 5 lbs in a week



## Zorro13 (Nov 11, 2013)

I left my BC/Aussie (1 year) with a pet sitter this past week and he came back 5lbs heavier (37 to 42 lbs). I found out that she was feeding him an extra half cup per day (2.5 cups vs 2 cups) since he was getting a lot of exercise. That extra amount shouldn't equal a 5 pound weight gain though should it? I'm taking him to the vet this week but am a little worried.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Dog's weight fluctuates some day-by-day just like people's does, plus empty stomach versus full, water weight, a less-than-scientific scale, etc...a couple pounds absent other symptoms wouldn't worry me, especially at an age when they're filling out.


----------



## aussiegirl6 (Mar 16, 2013)

No telling WHAT they fed or how much. Did they leave the dog food bowl down all day? Dogs first desire in life is food, above all else for their survival it is instinctive. Sometimes you have a person that thinks your dog is too thin, and inappropriately takes it upon themselves to up the food. How much does this dog weigh to begin with? 
I have fed my dogs blue buffalo and they are both Aussies too, and because they are not working dogs, and not exercising outside in this heat, for the summer they get 1 cup twice a day with a little fresh chicken I make on top, like a quarter cup. They are 8 years old and weight 54 and 60 pounds, which I think is 5 to 8 pounds too much. We have just started back to the dog park again and I have cut back to 3/4 cup of food with 1/4 cup of fresh chicken now twice a day.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

parus said:


> Dog's weight fluctuates some day-by-day just like people's does, plus empty stomach versus full, water weight, a less-than-scientific scale, etc...a couple pounds absent other symptoms wouldn't worry me, especially at an age when they're filling out.


5 Lbs is more than a couple and amounts to a lot for a dog... that would be like you gaining 15 lbs over the weekend.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I would be SO MAD.

Reduce her food by 10% until her weight is back to what it should be. It will take time, but sudden gains and losses aren't good for anyone.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Altho it is annoying and not healthy, I don't think that 5 lbs for a 1 yo dog is life threatening. Depending on when I weigh him, my 65 lb, 13 yo dog's weight can fluctuate by 2 lbs or so in a day... Not good for his arthritis, but he'd be overjoyed to gain 5 lbs in a week 

I believe that your dog should get back down to fighting weight, losing the 5 pounds, if you simply go back to the way you were feeding and exercising him ... with no other changes


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking, 5 pounds is likely to be a couple pounds normal fluctuation (water weight, etc.) plus a couple pounds actual weight gain. Throw in the fact that at one year old he might not be quite full-grown and it's probably not as dramatic as it sounds, unless he's tangibly much fatter or something.


----------



## Odannyb (Apr 22, 2020)

My little cheweenie is now 15 and has always maintained a 10.5 lb weight.but I have noticed over the last two weeks a. Bloated belly and suddenly she's gone up to 15 lbs. Something is wrong I fear from the symptoms and how quick the weight came on that she may have cushings. I am on a fixed income, is this even curable at her age, and if I take her to the vet will the cure cost an arm and a leg. Is there anyone that can give me advice out there she has been with me all her life. Is the vet imperative to her fat well being?when I push on the pot belly she isnt in p ain.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Sudden weight gain with abdominal bloating is something that really does require a vet visit. I couldn't even begin to speculate on what the cause might be. It might be possible to do a telephone consultation with your vet, to determine if any type of testing is needed.


----------

